# Cpl. Joseph P. Bier



## shesulsa (May 13, 2008)

Of Centralia, Washington he died when a roadside bomb detonated in Ramadi.


----------



## terryl965 (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## donna (May 13, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

.


----------

